
Host Apple Software Updates on the hardware and OS of your choice. - robert-boehnke
https://github.com/wdas/reposado
======
ndespres
This is exciting! Thanks for sharing. I wish I'd had this last week when I had
25 new Macbooks unboxed in my office, downloading updates from the web for
each one.

